# Finishing oil - Axminster or Sainsburys?



## PAC (21 Sep 2008)

I've noticed that turned wooden toys are often finished in edible oils like olive or rape oil (the ones that don't go rancid). Is there much of a difference between the finish achieved with these products compared with those from Tung and Danish oil? If not, I can see the attraction of buying my oil from Sainsburys!


----------



## jpt (21 Sep 2008)

When making toys be very careful about finishes especially if you are giving them to others or selling them. Any finish must conform to EN71, Chestnut finishing oil is certified to this standard and is the only one i use.

Hope this helps.

john


----------



## Paul.J (21 Sep 2008)

Paul.
I'm sure there was a post asking the same question not to long ago.Try a search.
I think the outcome was that only the Chestnut product would be suitable :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Sep 2008)

Any vegetable oil, including Olive oil _can_ go rancid if left open to the air for too long. Extra virgin lasts longer but it can still happen. There are proprietary finishes on the market that are child proof but if you want a natural finish follow the advicwe of the experts or leave natural with a well sanded finish. Also be careful what wood you use. Yew and laburnum would make beautiful looking toys but are both poisonous if sucked  Stick with beech and sycamore. May be one or two others that are suitable but those are what are used for food utensils so are safe for certain.

Pete


----------



## Scrums (23 Sep 2008)

Hmmm....

But what about food use items ? - Cheeseboards/ Mortar & Pestle etc etc - I use virgin Olive Oil and advise the customer to give the item an occasional oiling too. Customers can't be expected to go out and buy 'Finishing Oil'

Chris.

PS: Stay clear of Ground Nut/ Walnut Oil etc - nut allergies !


----------



## PAC (23 Sep 2008)

Scrums":absoyiw8 said:


> I use virgin Olive Oil and advise the customer to give the item an occasional oiling too. Customers can't be expected to go out and buy 'Finishing Oil'
> 
> Chris.



I've been olive oiling my chopping board for years with no ill effects... well, I am losing my hair a little.


----------



## NickWelford (23 Sep 2008)

Walnut oil is one of the very few vegetable oils that does not go rancid. Supermarket walnut oil is great.
It doesn't set like Danish oil does, but is the best food safe one to use.


----------



## colin macdiarmid (24 Sep 2008)

I've also read that Ground Nut Oil is good and I have used on chopping boards, salad bowls with no problem and its available at most supermarkets


----------



## CHJ (24 Sep 2008)

NickWelford":3alzysf6 said:


> Walnut oil is one of the very few vegetable oils that does not go rancid.



I'm afraid it can and does go Rancid, even whilst in the nut, a very unpleasant taste.

I have had some go off in a jar that was not airtight.

Beware some people are very allergic to walnuts. (put "walnut allergy" into google)

There is a reference to it going rancid in storage in Wiki but in the same para' has reference to its use by wood workers for food items.


----------



## David B (28 Sep 2008)

Hi All, 

First posting so be gentle with me! Just seen the thread about finishes on food items. I was advised a while ago to use liquid parafin available from the local pharmacy at silly prices. Does work well on wood but gives no shine only a mild sheen to the surface. Otherwise I find that Chestnut Food Safe is good.

Ta


----------



## Tusses (28 Sep 2008)

yes - some people have nut alergies and nut oil is no good for them !

__________________-

we call it liquid paraffin - yanks call it mineral oil  same stuff !

mineral oil is available in Ikea for a few quid for 1/2 liter (sometimes labeled butcher block oil)

also - if its not for eating off, baby oil is mineral oil with perfume added - and is non toxic.


----------



## Woodmagnet (28 Sep 2008)

David B":cq5uo6qi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First posting so be gentle with me! Just seen the thread about finishes on food items. I was advised a while ago to use liquid parafin available from the local pharmacy at silly prices. Does work well on wood but gives no shine only a mild sheen to the surface. Otherwise I find that Chestnut Food Safe is good.
> 
> Ta



Welcome to the forum David.


----------



## Wanlock Dod (29 Sep 2008)

Hi David,

I think you'll find that the Chestnut Food safe oil and the mineral oil are one and the same, although I have a feeling that most pharmacists will probably only sell small quantities of mineral oil because they think that there are better alternatives (to a rather different problem).

Cheers,

Dod


----------

